# VOC REHAB EDUCATION



## benchingMoose (10 Jul 2018)

Background 

I am 3B released effective 18 months ago and I’ve been participating in the SISIP voc rehab program. 

Due to a plethora of issues, and time constraints, I selected a program of study in the trades and have come to realize that my service injury is completely preventing me from being able to do this job. 

I noticed that the education benefit for veterans says that it’s available for 10 years after release but that a veteran is ineligible while participating in the Voc Rehab program. 

My question is this ... does VAC offer educational re training while on the Voc rehab program while I’m in collection of ELB after the 24 month period with SISIP? 

My case manager said she can’t discuss it with me until I’m no longer being handled by SISIP, and my SISIP advisor has told me that there are many nuances with VAC paid educational re training. 

Could someone please shed some light for me based on either their personal experiences, or with documentation that provides a clear indication? (I haven’t been able to find any) 

Cheers


----------



## kratz (10 Jul 2018)

benchingMoose,

Please be careful not to confuse the education benefits available to you from SISIP vs VAC. 
Based on what you've written is part of the confusion, creating your questions.

*SISIP *
- offers 24 months VOC Rehab training, with a small potential for slight (2 to 4 month) extension to complete training. 
- VOC Rehab can be suspended due to many reasons, and restarted to the max 24 months. 
      -Talk to your SISIP advisor, regarding these two points, if this is required
- Once the reasons for suspending your VOC Rehab are resolved, you are able to restart.
- ELB will be paid by SISIP during your Voc Rehab, for the 24 months. 

*VAC Rehab*
- Yes. There are formal agreements in place to prevent VAC from initiating anything, or saying anything until your SISIP VOC Rehab file has been closed.
- Once VAC has received the letter from SISIP, confirming your VOC Rehab is closed, VAC will open their Rehab for a program tailor to your needs.
- ELB payments will transfer and now be paid out by VAC.
- You can not be receiving ELB and the VAC ETB (Education Training Benefit).

I hope this helps.


----------



## benchingMoose (10 Jul 2018)

Thank you! 

There is no confusion on my part between the two programs. 

VAC is currently handling just my medical rehab needs, but I just wanted to confirm that I will have the opportunity for education under the VAC voc rehab program as well. Which to my understanding you are saying yes? 

I know that the new education benefit is open to everyone and not just those who were medically released.


----------



## Teager (11 Jul 2018)

> - You can not be receiving ELB and the VAC ETB (Education Training Benefit).



I have gone through the policy on ETB and I don't see it saying you can't be on ELB while getting the ETB. I do see it saying you can't get it when on CFIS ( Canadian Forces Income Support). Do you know where it says you can't as I may have missed it?

A few bits of information for those on SISIP. There is nothing that says you must go to school when on SISIP. The funding is much lower with SISIP only allowing college programs. If you opt not to do education with SISIP during the first 24 months and SISIP does not keep you on you can easily flip over to the VAC side for VOC Rehab. If SISIP does keep you after the 24 months you still have access to there education benefit except the time restraints are gone and you can take longer to do courses (part time) if needed but still capped at $25k.

One other thing I found interesting is that if you only have high school and are able to do a school program but don't in your first 24 months sisip actually has to keep you on beyond the 24 months as you may not be employable depending on your trade and rank.With all that being said don't gamble your future if you can go to school for something you want to do and can do it than do it.


----------

